# 2.1 speakers for movies, gaming and music (budget Rs.10000)



## abhijit_reddevil (Apr 21, 2015)

Hello friends,

Posting here after a very long time. Recently my 10 year old Altec Lansing MX5021 went dead. It was my favorite set of speakers...still remember the first day I played music on it from my desktop, it was a different world altogether. It cost me Rs.10000 back in 2005.

Now I am looking for a replacement 2.1 speakers, budget Rs.10000, again. It should have comparable sound to the MX5021. As far as I could remember, the MX 5021 subwoofer had 50W RMS and the 2 satellites had 20W RMS each, total 90W RMS. It should play on my desktop, smart TV (LG 32LN571B) and if possible, I can connect it to my PS3 also (2010 model, 120GB). BTW, the PS3 is already connected to the TV by HDMI cable.

Purpose is mostly music and movies, satisfactory performance on the few PS3 games I have.

Any suggestions friends?

Thanks.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Apr 21, 2015)

[h=1]Logitech Z-623 2.1 THX-Certified Multimedia Speaker -9100.[/h]

Link:Amazon.in: Buy Logitech Z-623 2.1 THX-Certified Multimedia Speaker Online at Low Prices in India | Logitech Reviews & Ratings


----------



## sandynator (Apr 22, 2015)

Do check if you can source the following speakers from anywhere as they are better for Music compared to Logitechs....
*Klipsch ProMedia 2.1*


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Apr 22, 2015)

Thanks for the suggestions. Logitech suits good, inclining towards it.


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 22, 2015)

sandynator said:


> Do check if you can source the following speakers from anywhere as they are better for Music compared to Logitechs....
> *Klipsch ProMedia 2.1*



Hey Sandy is this good for listening to only music i.e. songs etc.
I currently have Htib from Onkyo but not too happy with it for listening to music. Will the one you suggested be a good bet?
 sorry to @ OP for going offtopic


----------



## Minion (Apr 22, 2015)

abhijit_reddevil said:


> Thanks for the suggestions. Logitech suits good, inclining towards it.



Go with klipsch promedia it is better than Logitech.


----------



## Hrishi (Apr 23, 2015)

The Z623 is a beast !! I don't know about the Klipsch ones though.


----------



## sandynator (Apr 23, 2015)

ajayritik said:


> Hey Sandy is this good for listening to only music i.e. songs etc.
> I currently have Htib from Onkyo but not too happy with it for listening to music. Will the one you suggested be a good bet?
> sorry to @ OP for going offtopic



Klipsch Promedia 2.1 has better midrange compared to logitech Z623 & it will boil down to personal preference though.

For Music I will go with *Edifier S530/S530D* which was just below 10k few months back but now almost non existent in India. S530 is not bad for movies too just that it does not carry the THX Sticker. 

For you my bro I would suggest you save up for some Real Amp &  Real Bookshelf Speakers


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Apr 23, 2015)

Hi all,

Availability would be a problem for the Klipsch speakers.


----------

